# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  التحديث Symbian Belle قادم لجوالات نوكيا N8 ,C7 ,E7 ,E6 ,X6 ..الخ بتاريخ 26 اكتوبر

## mohamed73

*التحديث Symbian Belle قادم لجوالات نوكيا N8 ,C7 ,E7 ,E6 ,X6 ..الخ بتاريخ 26 اكتوبر*    *إذن يا عزيزي بيلي قادم لهواتف نوكيا بتاريخ 26 اكتوبر .. قام موقع NokiaTweets  بنشر هذه المعلومات وتأكيد إطلاق تحديث نظام جوالات نوكيا التي حصلت على  النظام symbian anna او تعمل بنظام symbian anna إلى Symbian Belle وتاريخ  صدور التحديث هو 26-10-2011 ويصادف يوم في مؤتمر Nokia World ,,*    *كل مستخدمين الجوالات التاليه : N8 , C7 , E7 , C6-01 , E6 , X6  , Nokia 500 سيحصلون على الـ Symbian 
Belle قريباً , جهزوا انفسكم لتجربة  جديدة مع نوكيا .*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari



----------


## khaled_moon

مشكوررر .... جزاك الله خيراا .

----------


## ACHAGRANE

L3aze bik

----------


## rzouga

متابعة ممتازة جازاك الله خيرا

----------


## دريكش2006

شكرا

----------

